# Dear God. He cheated on her. With her pet dog!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

:wtf: 
Woman finds video of boyfriend, Wayne Bryson, having sex with her Staffordshire bull terrier | Metro News


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh the poor dog, ugh I'm sure his GF is traumatized for life too. Good for her for calling the police.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> :wtf:
> Woman finds video of boyfriend, Wayne Bryson, having sex with her Staffordshire bull terrier | Metro News




Dog looks 'happy' in that photo!

So we have OM - other man OW - other woman
now OD other dog !!

Could be a new trend Matt


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How the heck do you get over that level of infidelity? That kind of cheating?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Headspin said:


> Dog looks 'happy' in that photo!
> 
> So we have OM - other man OW - other woman
> now OD other dog !!
> ...


The Metro used a photo agency image of a dog. Just in case there was anyone who didn't know what one looked like.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure there is enough therapy, or even a therapist that can overcome their shock first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

:wtf:


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

:scratchhead:


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! For once the OW is a *real* b!tch. :rofl:


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I'm not sure there is enough therapy, or even a therapist that can overcome their shock first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dog seeks therapy ! sex therapy maybe!


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier cries rape!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope he at least fed her first.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks MattMatt. Feeling a lot better after reading this. So my stbxW isn't so bad


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> :wtf:
> Woman finds video of boyfriend, Wayne Bryson, having sex with her Staffordshire bull terrier | Metro News



Yah, I live near Atlanta, GA. A couple years back a pediatrician made a referral to police because his patient showed signs of being abused. Police went to the boy's house, and guess what they found? Pictures of daddy's girlfriend, who happened to be a well respected official at the Centers for Disease Control, having sex with a dog. Oh, I seem to recall that daddy had the boy doing the girlfriend also. 

Just the sort of thing you don't want to put on a resume.:rofl:


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

A story from 2008. 

Woman accused of having sex with horse, dog and pig
An Indiana County woman has been charged with having sex with a horse, state police at Indiana said on Tuesday.

Dovie Lee Kerner, 46, of Plumville also allegedly had sex with other animals including a dog and a pig, court documents state.

The investigation began in November 2008 when it was reported by two officials from the Humane Society of Indiana County, police said.

One of the officials said she received a phone call from a confidential informant who asked her if it was illegal to have sex with an animal. When told yes, the informant said he had a video on his cell phone of Kerner having sex with a horse, court documents state.

Because of Kerner's alleged sexual activities with other men and animals, the informant, who had dated the woman, and his Jack Russell terrier both contracted sexually transmitted diseases, court documents state.

Kerner is charged with two counts each of obscene and other sexual materials and performances and disorderly conduct and one count of sexual intercourse with an animal.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

His POV:
*Well, I told her (the GF) so many times I liked the doggy position best. She didn’t bite. So I found someone who did.*


Her (the GF’s) POV:
*In case he gave me sloppy seconds, I will have to check for rabies, instead of STDs.

For a restraining order, do I call the police, or the Dog Squad?

Damn it, if I want to have a Revenge Affair, I will have to find a Bull Dog now. *


The Dog’s POV:
*Well, I am just relieved that I didn’t have to waste time on tying / knotting*_
(penis captivus)_


The judge's POV:
where do we get a litter box in jail for this idiot now? Better give him bail.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> A story from 2008.
> 
> ...
> 
> Because of Kerner's alleged sexual activities with other men and animals, the informant, who had dated the woman, and his Jack Russell terrier both contracted sexually transmitted diseases, court documents state.


I had no idea a woman could give a dog the clap, but I remember reading about this case from a couple years back when an Irish mother of four had doggy style with a german shepherd and died from a severe allergic reaction to dog semen. Tough way for a girl to find out she's terminally allergic to dog semen. The guy who owned the dog was facing life in the pen.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I really can't wrap my head around this, no matter how hard I try... A.) WHY?! 

Actually that about covers it all: Why would you want to, why would you think that is okay, why would you want a little dog weiner in you.

Just why?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder if it started out as an emotional affair (EA). : )


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Gives new meaning to a stock photo like this:











I can't believe no one wrote: Man's best friend??


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I wish I'd not posted this story, now.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Re: Dear God. He cheated on her. With her pet dog!*



MattMatt said:


> I wish I'd not posted this story, now.


I think it is good you did... As heavy as it gets around here sometimes, a little (slightly inappropriate) humor can be like a breath of fresh air. 

Some people do weird things... it is okay to poke fun (hah!) 

FWIW I don't think the dog cares we are laughing at his expense.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> A story from 2008.
> 
> Woman accused of having sex with horse, dog and pig
> An Indiana County woman has been charged with having sex with a horse, state police at Indiana said on Tuesday.
> ...


One woman who truly knows:

What hung like a horse feels like.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

There are some on this forum who would insist that the dog be posted on Cheaterville.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Well he bring a whole new meaning to dog lover.-(I feel sorry 4 the dog)-


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

There was a guy near me that got arrested for having sex with a horse.. A school bus of kids witnessed it, which caused the bus driver to call it in.. 

The hysterical thing was that the newspaper referenced it as "man has sex with white horse" and kept referring to it throughout the story.. it was so odd.. 

I'll never forget the "white" horse.. What if it had been brown? or tan? or black? or grey? why was it important to mention it was a white horse? it was the talk of the town.. Was there some importance to it being a white horse? a metaphor we were missing? what?

people are sick..


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Re: Dear God. He cheated on her. With her pet dog!*



browneyes74 said:


> There was a guy near me that got arrested for having sex with a horse.. A school bus of kids witnessed it, which caused the bus driver to call it in..
> 
> The hysterical thing was that the newspaper referenced it as "man has sex with white horse" and kept referring to it throughout the story.. it was so odd..
> 
> ...


I guess the man that rides the white horse is not always a KISA after all. 

It'd have been more funny had it been a black stallion IMO!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Horse neighing sound effect - YouTube


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Say what you will, this guy has a mental illness. It's pretty sh!tty that we know this guy's name and home town from an article. That means his parents and siblings get to be the dog-f*ck family to everyone in that town. They don't deserve that.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel so sorry for the guy. He needs help and treatment for his zoophilia. 
Poor the dog for being raped. Perhaps we need to start the registered sex offenders against animals website to protect our lovely pets from getting hurt. 

I hope the GF can move on from this crazy incident. 

Anyway, nothing is impossible in this world.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

kitty2013 said:


> I feel so sorry for the guy. He needs help and treatment for his zoophilia.
> Poor the dog for being raped. Perhaps we need to start the registered sex offenders against animals website to protect our lovely pets from getting hurt.
> 
> I hope the GF can move on from this crazy incident.
> ...


When primal instinct goes wrong it's bad for everyone. All kinds of fetishes are driven by screwed up reproductive urges (yes I know this sounds stupid). Some are harmless and some are not at all.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> How the heck do you get over that level of infidelity? That kind of cheating?


Well, the relationship has certainly gone to the dogs.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

sidney2718 said:


> Well, the relationship has certainly gone to the dogs.


Dog laughing sound ( Helps dog from anxiety) - YouTube


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

lenzi said:


> There are some on this forum who would insist that the dog be posted on Cheaterville.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

"Dear God". I'd say god had nothing to do with it - unless you're dyslexic.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> "Dear God". I'd say god had nothing to do with it - unless you're dyslexic.


Reminds me of an old joke:

Q: Did you hear about the dyslexic, agnostic insomniac?

A: He stayed up all night wondering if there was a dog.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder how many people would let this go 7-8 dogs deep and still thinking about R.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> How the heck do you get over that level of infidelity? That kind of cheating?


I don't know if "cheating" is the proper label.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I wonder if they did it human style.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Just don't look up what the guy did with the horse in Enumclaw WA. Some things you can't unread.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

3putt said:


> Reminds me of an old joke:
> 
> Q: Did you hear about the dyslexic, agnostic insomniac?
> 
> A: He stayed up all night wondering if there was a dog.


and in the morning, he looks around for the god whistle.


----------

